# Anyone going to SXSW?



## alrighthelp (Feb 9, 2016)

Or around Austin third dates? March 11-16 I believe


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 9, 2016)

i'll be here then...


----------



## Deleted member 15262 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll be around Austin till the end of April. Definitely going busking during sxsw it's a great time to make some dough. You should try to make it to Marley and eeyores in April too tons of fun. Hope to see you around


----------



## Mongo (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll be landing in austin around that time.


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Feb 24, 2016)

I might go


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2016)

apparently there's a bunch of free parties going on around sxsw so there should be a lot to do. i've generally worked through every south by, but this year i'm going to try and hang out with people and hit up some of those parties. it would be rad if anyone else wanted to meet up and we could run around in a pack


----------

